# Need a quick help regarding ACS – skill assessment - ICT MINOR



## pmap.aman (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi All,

Need a quick help regarding ACS – skill assessment 

I am in India and trying for PR under the skilled visa (189) sub-class for 135112 - ICT Project Manager. However, I am stuck at the ACS skills assessment. 

I have a Bachelors in Commerce - specialization in computer applications, with overall 11 years of IT experience, looks like I still fall under the ICT minor category. Wanted to know if my PMP (Project Management Professional certification from PMI) and ITIL certification from OGC ((Office of Government Commerce, London, (UK)) can be considered as Vendor certifications. Also, suggest if there is anything else to be taken care.

I have strong reference letters from the previous company where I worked for little over a year and the current employer for 9.5 years, will it help in clearing ACS skills assessment.


Best regards
A.K.A


----------

